# Mini Christmas moss vs Christmas moss



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Great comparison shots.
I see that argument all the time.
I was always lost till now about what they were arguing about.
God bless visual aids! 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

thanks!

Hope this thread can help to all christmas and mini christmas lovers. 
Mini christmas is one of the beautiful moss I've seen. Sadly, some buyers paid the moss that are not really true minis.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

mini xmas moss is perfect in nano tanks. it doesn't get out of hand. I've had a few mosses including the peacock moss and i haven't seen any other moss like the mini xmas. its growth as herns states, slow and compact. i also favor this moss. 
all though fissidens is becoming a new sickness for me. haha another great nano moss


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

+1 for nano tank use. They would also look very nice on a moss wall if you hate trimming moss often. 

Maybe I'm wrong, but I had a feeling only some few got this true mini xmas variety.


Here is the side by side comparison.

L-R: regular Christmas moss -> Mini Christmas --> Peacock moss.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

herns said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I had a feeling only some few got this true mini xmas variety.


i think there is a lot of moss misidentification out there. i know i have received stuff that wasn't what it was supposed to be.


----------



## tumbz (Dec 24, 2013)

My favorite moss. Mini xmas. Here's mine. I got a whole tank full on 316 Ss screens.


----------



## tumbz (Dec 24, 2013)

Is there a reason why all my uploads are sideways or upsides down??


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

tumbz said:


> Is there a reason why all my uploads are sideways or upsides down??


Not a problem whether sideways or upside down you can always rotate it before you post the link.

Do you have a closer clear shot of the moss? That doesnt look like mini christmas to me. lol!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

pink4miss said:


> i think there is a lot of moss misidentification out there. i know i have received stuff that wasn't what it was supposed to be.



+1. 

I also think the most confusing at all is, when the regular christmas moss is grown in a most favorable condition and grows thicker that would look 'mini'.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

pink4miss said:


> i think there is a lot of moss misidentification out there. i know i have received stuff that wasn't what it was supposed to be.


+1
And the worst is when you bring it here to the forum to sell it. All you can do is call it what the person before you did!

On the Christmas moss, I find it feels a bit stiff in my fingers-- would you agree? ID via touch.


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks very much. I myself am looking into getting Christmas moss, so thanks because now I know what to look out for. Christmas moss is expensive. I find it very beautiful and am interested in attaching it to tree-looking driftwood so that it would look like a pine tree.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

dindin said:


> +1
> And the worst is when you bring it here to the forum to sell it. All you can do is call it what the person before you did!
> 
> On the Christmas moss, I find it feels a bit stiff in my fingers-- would you agree? ID via touch.


xmas is firmer feeling moss for sure. maybe the whole mini xmas and reg xmas is where that misidentification is coming in with this moss? bought a moss from ebay that i believe was java moss and being called mini xmas. what i received ( java?) didn't even look like the sellers photo which looked like xmas. but thats ebay for you. you have to be careful on there and buy from reputable people. 
i find the best place to buy is the forums and other planted tank people. especially the rarer mosses and aquatic plants. 

imo mini xmas very distinctive from other mosses, broke off pieces can be floating around in my tank and i can tell its the mini xmas without a doubt. I've had mine 9 months or so and only recently had enough to sell a portion. i did end up keep that portion though and tying it to a branch to see how it looks growing like that. i normally like mine in a bunch. i wonder if it growing on a branch will have to thick of a look and not be as nice as some of the others look tied to branches. i did do a tree top once with it. it looked ok. the idea of a pine tree that was suggested sounds nice.
as for the reg xmas moss i have never had that. 

recently read a good article about mosses and misidentification . and it said a lot of it has to do with how its grown. 
recently bought some weeping moss and was told not to let it free float that it will change the look of it. since I'm looking for that weeping effect that i see in peoples tanks.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

> xmas is firmer feeling moss for sure. maybe the whole mini xmas and reg xmas is where that misidentification is coming in with this moss?


 I also think so. When regular Christmas moss grow in high light condition they become short and thicker. Then people would compare photos online (which is also misidentified) and presumed its a Mini Christmas moss. The moss then grows and covered the whole tank and then sold as mini Christmas to 20, 60 and 100 buyers.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Another recent photos that was offered to me as mini Christmas but really not.
Glad that I asked close shots and caught it.


Many more like these are sold as Mini Christmas.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

a good sample of mini christmas moss structure.


----------

